# Cape Town water rationing and property market



## JasonS (Feb 23, 2016)

I relocated to Cape Town earlier in the year, what a beautiful city! I'm leasing a flat until I can find property. However, since level 5 water restrictions have been put in place, I am rethinking about buying here at the moment.
The concern is not that the taps will actually run dry, but the impact on the tourism and expat business. That would negatively impact property values.
Yesterday my realtor confirmed she has heard that before but that the industry is avoiding the issue.
Thoughts from Cape Town residents here? Concerned or not?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It seems those taps *will* run dry...


> Sometime this summer, residents of Cape Town, South Africa, are expecting ‘Day Zero’ – the day when almost all the taps in the city will run dry. On that day, its 4 million inhabitants will have to queue at approximately 200 designated sites when they want water.


https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/03/this-is-why-we-need-to-put-a-price-on-water/


----------

